# FS (Pickup in Brooklyn): 36x18x36 ExoTerra With Stand/Hood/Lighting



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I need to make room for other projects, so I am selling the following as a complete package. Nothing has been used, but the Exo is out of the box. The hood will need some modifications to fit properly on the top of the Terrarium.

1 36x18x36 Exo Terra 
1 Black Wood Stand and Hood (actual aquarium stand/hood...not the cheap ExoTerra variety)
2 Hagen Glo T5 HO Ballast Systems to mount in the hood (4 total fixtures).

Take all for $500...pick up in Brooklyn.

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Leucomelas18 (Jun 12, 2008)

is the tank still available?


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

No, sorry.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

